# NS main line in Charlotte



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw this train moving through Charlotte. I wonder where it was going.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It was moving north.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say they're returns from Iraq, headed for refitting/repairs. One seems to be missing treads and the others all seem to have been color-coded for shipping with spray-paint.  Not something you'd do with combat-bound tanks. Also, there's a lack of identification markings on the side, suggesting they've been painted into "blanks" to prep for later reassignment.


----------

